# Sky



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Would love to know after reading many posts around the capability of viewing english television, if householders can get sky and the cost


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

It seems as though you have been left in the dark on this one.

Sky is available but only in its programme form. In the old days the Sky satellite could be accessed giving a whole range of UK TV channels. That is no longer possible. Various satellites do give you access to things like Sky News.

There are many methods of viewing UK channels. Most are probably illegal because of copyright issues and all will (as far as I know) will be delivered by Internet using Virtual Private Network (VPN) access. A few site techniques allow you to view in near real time whilst others have some delay.

Perhaps the one thing to consider, a point I have asked in another forum, is with regards to Internet, what is the monthly data cap on your package?

Regards


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

mikehump3 said:


> It seems as though you have been left in the dark on this one.
> 
> Sky is available but only in its programme form. In the old days the Sky satellite could be accessed giving a whole range of UK TV channels. That is no longer possible. Various satellites do give you access to things like Sky News.
> 
> ...


There is no limits on download in any package in Cyprus except the mobile ones. So that is no problem for watching UK tv


Anders


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank Very Much (TVM) Anders.

Regards

Mike


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's also worth noting that beamed internet suppliers like Holitec do have fair usage terms which the last time I looked at them were very loosely defined but gave a sanction on your usage if deemed excessive. Some of them ban torrent downloads, others detect and reroute them so as not to impact other users.

Once you have a UK VPN in place on your broadband you can watch BBC, ITV etc directly and through iPlayer or equivalent and the various other feeder services.

There is a very useful free program for programme listings which you can tailor to your channel preferences and picks up data from the Radio Times:

adamdawes.com - TellyPrompter

Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's also worth noting that beamed internet suppliers like Holitec do have fair usage terms which the last time I looked at them were very loosely defined but gave a sanction on your usage if deemed excessive. Some of them ban torrent downloads, others detect and reroute them so as not to impact other users.
> 
> Once you have a UK VPN in place on your broadband you can watch BBC, ITV etc directly and through iPlayer or equivalent and the various other feeder services.
> 
> ...


No one download torrents, or.....

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> No one download torrents, or.....
> 
> Anders


Torrent software is a minor miracle of intensely clever program design used all over the world.

Not all torrent files are copyright infringement. That is up to the user.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Torrent software is a minor miracle of intensely clever program design used all over the world.
> 
> Not all torrent files are copyright infringement. That is up to the user.
> 
> Pete


:whoo::bolt:


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

You are quite right Pete. Using torrent in itself is not illegal. A user who hoovers torrent in order to obtain copyright material is acting illegaly. However, various VPN methodology make the users downloads unreadable to most intercepting parties. The ISP may well assume, rightly or wrongly, that you are misusing your Internet access should the note the reception of vast quantities of data.

Watching good picture quality TV is quite expensive in the terms of data usage. Because the data source is likely to be encrypted or encoded the ISP may assume your activities are not exactly kosher and ask questions. But perhaps not in Cyprus.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

mikehump3 said:


> You are quite right Pete. Using torrent in itself is not illegal. A user who hoovers torrent in order to obtain copyright material is acting illegaly. However, various VPN methodology make the users downloads unreadable to most intercepting parties. The ISP may well assume, rightly or wrongly, that you are misusing your Internet access should the note the reception of vast quantities of data.
> 
> Watching good picture quality TV is quite expensive in the terms of data usage. Because the data source is likely to be encrypted or encoded the ISP may assume your activities are not exactly kosher and ask questions. But perhaps not in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Ofc torrent use is ok, but how many percent is used for legal material? 1% perhaps. And the providers are very skilled these days. They can distinguish between streamed video and file downloads whatever vpn you are using. If they want to. Our provider has a priority list of how different content are treated. Voip, streamed tv, surfing, file download. I have tested and I can see that vpn or not does not matter
Anders


----------

